
Uncommon features of Einstein’s brain - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/uncommon-features-of-einsteins-brain-might-explain-his-remarkable-cognitive-abilities?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=1fec99653b-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email
======
septerr
TLDR:

trance - knocking on my window

"Although the overall size and asymmetrical shape of Einstein’s brain were
normal, the prefrontal, somatosensory, primary motor, parietal, temporal and
occipital cortices were extraordinary" "These may have provided the
neurological underpinnings for some of his visuospatial and mathematical
abilities, for instance."

